# Drove like a slot car



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I always like that comparison in 1:1 performance cars. Caught this on the Roadster Shop's Facebook feed this morning...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome 'Vette and awesome statement :thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I think it is Fantastic that the Hobby we all love is the benchmark for other forms of Motorsports. And they say they are " toy cars" Silly girls...:tongue:
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

clydeomite said:


> I think it is Fantastic that the Hobby we all love is the benchmark for other forms of Motorsports. And they say they are " toy cars" Silly girls...:tongue:
> Clyde-0-Mite


hahahahaha!

Tru dat Clyde.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a '61 or '62 Vette!(Note the duck tail)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wow. I was never a big fan of that generation of Corvette, but this particular one is SHARP.

Also, "handles like a slot car" reference FTW.

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Pre '63 Vette's*

Rick, funny you should mention not liking those vintage 'Vettes, as I ONLY like Pre '63 Vettes, with the solid rear axles ! I love their styling the best, and 'Vettes with Pop-Up/Concealed Headlights- kinda make me GAG  YMMV 
PS- my GF likes the modern 'Vettes tho 


ParkRNDL said:


> Wow. I was never a big fan of that generation of Corvette, but this particular one is SHARP.
> 
> Also, "handles like a slot car" reference FTW.
> 
> --rick


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

See, there's really an interpretation here. Because I have a car that to me, handles like a slot car. It's an elcamino with a detroit locker, moroso drag springs, 90/10 shocks, DOT slicks, and usually an unhooked front sway bar. 

So in the sense that you have to whoa it down, settle into the turn, and exit under carefully monitored throttle- it handles exactly like a non magnet slot car. 

I'd imagine that awesome vette is quite different but I love my fullsize Tjet with a hot arm. Ironic given my username, huh?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what year?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

More importantly what's under the hood,and what's it run 440:thumbsup:

LOL,i could think of alot of other things that i'd rather spend a 1/4 million dollars on then an early Vette

That things butt ugly if you ask me:wave:
I can admire the workmanship,but that's where i draw the line
Rick


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

It runs the greatest engine ever built, a 400 chivvy small block! 

Can back it out of the driveway and run an extremely traction limited 12.90 at 107. On about the third rear suspension setup and haven't found the correct answer yet, it's the elcamino curse! 

On the flip side, being able to light em up at 30 mph is what makes it so slot car like, and so fun. Maybe the rear suspension shouldn't be "fixed"?

The motor's got some minor issues and needs to come out this winter.....thinking bout putting it back in with 5lbs of boost......but not sure. The car used to be blown and looking at the lifeless boost gauge just ain't cool. Ain't cool at all. Current naturally aspirated power is the same, but not the same. With a blower it changes from a Tjet with a hot arm to a 440 tyco. 

All forms of autmotive toys are awesome! I love the 71 Eleanor Mach 1 that haunts this site.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL,at 12.90 and 107 it's definitely spinning the tires,once you get the suspension sorted out,it should run a low to mid 12 with that MPH.

That's actually pretty impressive for a street car.:thumbsup:

Still a short rod 400.

What kind of blower are you looking at.

Pick Boosted's brain,he's got more blower experience then most,especially in the Whipple end of blowers:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

The little car icon on my GPS navigates the on-screen routes like a well behaved tjet. Just a little kick-out on the turns and then a quick recovery from the slide.


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Yep, it's the El Camino curse! Thats the same rear suspension as my Malibu, mine hooks hard, at the track, on the street it's a whole different story. But 440 your right, going 30 mph and lighting them up is,PRICELESS!
I don't know what you have for a rear suspension, but mines pretty basic, 12 bolt rear end,spool,4.33 gear, stock springs cut one coil,boxed control arms with urethane bushings,stock replacement shocks and air bags. 
I have to disagree with you on the 400 being the greatest motor Chevy ever made, I'm kinda partial to the big blocks myself, but thats just me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Have you guys tried moving the IC (instant center) point up on the rear housing.
Hotchkiss i think makes a kit that moves the top mounting points up off the housing and gives you a straighter line to put the IC point farther to the front of the car.
Same principle as running a traction bar that's longer,and hits the chassis farther forward.
The more you can get the rear suspension to seperate,the harder she'll plant the tires.
I put a stock suspension AMC Hornet deep into the 12's at 112MPH on 24X8" skinny little slicks,with no traction bars,just homebuilt leaf springs.
The springs were set-up to move the IC point as far as i could get to the front of the car,with extra main leaf's and nothing more then clamps,car rode like a D-8 Cat,but it hooked hard on little slicks
Rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> The little car icon on my GPS navigates the on-screen routes like a well behaved tjet. Just a little kick-out on the turns and then a quick recovery from the slide.


LMAO Dave!


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

If you've never seen the C1 RS Corvette from the Roadster Shop it is truly one of the best custom cars ever built. And it gets beat on regularly.. I've seen it at a few shows I've attended.

More pics of the C1 RS Corvette:
http://www.seriouswheels.com/cars/1960-1969/top-1962-Chevrolet-Corvette-C1-RS-by-Roadster-Shop.htm

Oh, and did someone say *Blower*? :tongue:


----------



## GenevaDirt (Feb 18, 2011)

I drive a real 1:1 slot car....Ford Festiva...stop laughing. It has a lowered suspension with upgraded struts and performance tires. Thing takes corners like it is on rails.

Next year I plan on having my turbo swap in my other Festiva...than I will be talking 12's also....big time sleeper.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

GenevaDirt said:


> I drive a real 1:1 slot car....Ford Festiva...stop laughing. It has a lowered suspension with upgraded struts and performance tires. Thing takes corners like it is on rails.
> 
> Next year I plan on having my turbo swap in my other Festiva...than I will be talking 12's also....big time sleeper.


Sounds like a fun ride too  Since I've grown up and no longer street race (my fiance has kids,time to be an adult) I sold off my '82 Chevy shortbed truck that had a built 355sbc with 490hp on motor......and 2 stages of nitrous adding another 275hp.

Now I drive a 2 door '98 Dodge Neon....BUT, it's a 2.0 DOHC,5spd,with stage 3 clutch,stainless long tube header,Magnaflow exhaust,Mopar ECU,MSD ignition,Underdrive pulleys,CAI, and a mountain of other goodies......it's a blast driving to work :dude:


----------

